# Metropolis daily update...



## P'town Shooter (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Will be there tomorrow morning.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

yep,4 of us will be there tomorrow also.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Folks in Metropolis seem to always do a fine job.

If they could figure out how to lower the temps some now that would be nice.

DB


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Folks in Metropolis seem to always do a fine job.
> 
> If they could figure out how to lower the temps some now that would be nice.
> 
> DB


Extended forecast is showing highs in the upper 80's this weekend

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

Come on Thurs, morning. So ready to hit the Hwy.


----------



## randallsgeneral (Mar 7, 2008)

leavin out fri morning....


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 4, 2012)

For he uninformed might you fill us in? I'm sure we aren't talking superman's home town.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got settled in here at the motel, and will be all rested up for tomorrow and the city shoot. Going up against the winner of both 1st and 2nd 2013 National Triple Crown events, as well as the Regional Tour's unbeaten Master Senior codgers. Looks like I'll need more than a good night's rest. Have a safe trip Yall.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Sneezy said:


> For he uninformed might you fill us in? I'm sure we aren't talking superman's home town.


Yes one and the same great shoot each year


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Warm and humid!

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

what days can you shoot the city shoot??


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

perdieu2011 said:


> what days can you shoot the city shoot??


Tues wed and thurs

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I leave in 4hrs and can't wait to fire my first city shoot arrow, I have never had 4 days of ASA range time before the weekend before so hopefully my ranging will be spot on by Saturday.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Do the work thing....then over to the airport.....get into town around 9pm.....see yall tomorrow


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Dr.Dorite said:


> Just got settled in here at the motel, and will be all rested up for tomorrow and the city shoot. Going up against the winner of both 1st and 2nd 2013 National Triple Crown events, as well as the Regional Tour's unbeaten Master Senior codgers. Looks like I'll need more than a good night's rest. Have a safe trip Yall.


feel like you got a target on your back? i need a donut report too.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

carlosii said:


> feel like you got a target on your back? i need a donut report too.


These fresh doughnuts here are so good, my tongue tried to slap my eyeball plumb out. Think they said today was the last day for them before going to little, hard, stale, covered with chocolate, doughnuts in a bag.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Dr.Dorite said:


> These fresh doughnuts here are so good, my tongue tried to slap my eyeball plumb out. Think they said today was the last day for them before going to little, hard, stale, covered with chocolate, doughnuts in a bag.


Make sure to keep your gilligan hat on all weekend....dont want to see ya get overheated


----------



## P'town Shooter (Dec 30, 2012)

Be there at noon today.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Heading to shoot now

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eyeswideopen (May 10, 2011)

Had hoped to be firing my first city shoot arrow about now. Sometimes the best made plans take the other fork in the road. 1st arrow now looking to be about 2 this afternoon...may need to recruit someone more reliable to split travel costs with.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

My wife is down there, and she just sent me this picture showing the new shady overhang they built by the practice targets. Good work!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

damn i wish momma and i could have made this one.
we had to get a new HVAC unit put in. sucked up all my extra cash.good shootn to all and to all a good shoot. wish i was there.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Ranges are nice and dry.....skeeters were not an issue

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Dr.Dorite said:


> These fresh doughnuts here are so good, my tongue tried to slap my eyeball plumb out. Think they said today was the last day for them before going to little, hard, stale, covered with chocolate, doughnuts in a bag.


probably cancelled the order cause you were eatin' 'em outta house and home...they were there to help the needy...not the greedy.:angry:


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Kevin dryer there then up here 3 hours north?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

jbuckles39 said:


> Kevin dryer there then up here 3 hours north?


Yes....considerably

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

What donuts you all talking about

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Garceau said:


> What donuts you all talking about
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


you'll have to get the OK from Dr. Dorite to get the secret handshake...together we discovered the best donuts in the area and we get them delivered every morning...at least the last couple of years we have. i guess we'll find out later this week...if the good Dr. hasn't honked off the baker by now.

(they serve 'em at the motel where we stay...don't know where they get them but they are soooo gooood...)


----------



## Ricky0970 (Oct 15, 2012)

REDS DONUTS IN PADUCAH 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Reds does have some awesome donuts. There on exit 7 down on Jackson street. Couple doors down from some good chinese too


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 4, 2012)

Now all this talk makes me want to head to metropolis  I need to have a word with superman... And throw some arrows and meet some cool new folks or maybe I need to be the new folk people need to be meetin.


----------



## eyeswideopen (May 10, 2011)

Garceau said:


> Ranges are nice and dry.....skeeters were not an issue
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Had a very light shower pass over a little after 3pm. Skeeters woke up. Unfortunately, I left the OFF in the truck. They were voracious the rest of the afternoon. My group was last off of the U40 range and as we were being carted back to the registration building(we were to weak to walk from blood loss) I could have swore I saw a mosquito breeding a wild turkey.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

carlosii said:


> ...together we discovered the best donuts in the area and we get them delivered every morning...at least the last couple of years we have. i guess we'll find out later this week...if the good Dr. hasn't honked off the baker by now.
> 
> (they serve 'em at the motel where we stay...don't know where they get them but they are soooo gooood...)


Guess I'll have to cut back on the doughnuts, only have maybe a half dozen or so for breakfast. I'm beginning to look exactly like that little ,fat, humpty dumpty looking man in red, with the Gilligan hat, in the photo on the end, shooting the practice bales,


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Lots of room at the practice bags under the shade. Show us a picture on Friday or Saturday bet it won't look the way it looks now.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Dr.Dorite said:


> Guess I'll have to cut back on the doughnuts, only have maybe a half dozen or so for breakfast. I'm beginning to look exactly like that little ,fat, humpty dumpty looking man in red, with the Gilligan hat, in the photo on the end, shooting the practice bales,


God forbid that you should ever wind up looking like that!!


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

C & C - Wait till you see me at the Classic - I've gained 20# since we last seen - look like a donut ??? - Try look like a "truck innertube" !!!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Man that new shooting station looks sharp for sure....I got 2 say ASA Metropolis is by far one of my most favorite shoots by far!!!! Really like how tge ranges are set up and how they offer the city shoot!!! Texas ASA for me is a close 2nd as they also offer a heck of a week of shooting!!!!

See you guys down there!!!! Going down to enjoy fellowship and shooting and sit in my $188 recently fixed central air unit at my hunting cabin haha..seems like its always something


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

elkhunter said:


> C & C - Wait till you see me at the Classic - I've gained 20# since we last seen - look like a donut ??? - Try look like a "truck innertube" !!!


i wish you hadn't put that image in my head. :doh:


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

cant' wait to get there Metropolis will be my first ASA and the wife wants to go who knows maybe I can talk her into shooting and she be ready for 2014


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Rained for about 10 targets this morning, just enough to settle the dust.. Forecast looks good for the rest of the week.!


----------



## eyeswideopen (May 10, 2011)

How much rain was there tonight? Will boots be the footwear of choice for Thursday morning shooters?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Tonz of rain and still dry

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

Hot hot o and hot


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

So a lot of rain


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

No rain so far as of 9:14pm


----------



## eyeswideopen (May 10, 2011)

Great conditions to shoot today once the sun dried things out a bit. Started @ 11 am, nice breeze, not too humid, no one in front of us, no one behind us. Weatherman predicts better conditions for Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Luv2shoot3D said:


> No rain so far as of 9:14pm


It poured last night

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

But not today 6/27/13


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

The courses for open a and pro shooters have been tough and awesome practice for the weekend. I am so glad we showed up on Tuesday and shot each day, our ability to walk around the course comfortably and make competitive shots has really improved.

Yesterday I got my twenty shot pro am when I shot with Carl and ty adkins, they were fun to shoot with and we joked around all day. Being able to shoot a full round with two superior shooters to myself on a course other than a team shoot was awesome.

The course didn't get sloppy even though we got a bunch of rain wed night and the courses I have been on were good.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Cooled off some today.....but i shot two stinking 8s and never got the close 12s

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dustinC (Feb 5, 2013)

What were the official numbers for Illinois? Anyone heard? I count up 1451


----------



## randallsgeneral (Mar 7, 2008)

just got home...it was a fun shoot my first asa.. made top 5 in hunter class im HAPPY..HAPPY..HAPPY


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

randallsgeneral said:


> just got home...it was a fun shoot my first asa.. made top 5 in hunter class im HAPPY..HAPPY..HAPPY



HEY lol glad you shot good.


----------



## easton1117 (Dec 27, 2006)

how does a shooter miss targets cause he over slept and win the tourney ? shouldn't they be zeros if he missed the targets because they were already started ?


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

easton1117 said:


> how does a shooter miss targets cause he over slept and win the tourney ? shouldn't they be zeros if he missed the targets because they were already started ?


In what class sometime they let you make them up?


----------



## randallsgeneral (Mar 7, 2008)

he probley called a breakdown right off the bat and got a 45min extension


----------



## easton1117 (Dec 27, 2006)

pro


----------



## Bowhunter163 (Sep 25, 2012)

He called a break down .


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Do we know 4 a fact he overslept or are the keypad heros out there just trying to get rumors started????

The person in question is a veteran and has done a lot for the game and knowing him like I do am sure he did have a breakdown


Bottom line he still had to make the shots......


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

OMG, that really got posted? Dan got the win. period. 

Congratulations Dan on a well deserved win.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

As much money that is at stake (10,000 plus) if a rule was broken, or special treatment was given - those behind him would have spoke up for sure....Im guessing all is on the up and up.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Why does there always have to be "controversy" in sports today?: No matter which sport which is being talked about...somebody just HAS to make some sort of controversy or "soil" the win. Some of this comes from the "favorite" not winning; some from the "favorite" winning by a close margin...but it is disgusting that CONTROVERSY has taken foot-hold and the hints of impropriety abound.

Anything from NBA, to NHL, to Tour de France, and right on through to the archery events....the "winner" seems to always have the controversy of "impropriety." Jealousy abounds, I guess.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Sadly Tom, seems like society likes drama....can't be happy with what someone did, its the drama behind it. Leads to a better story in some people's minds.


----------

